# Beauty Is In The Street (5 photos in post)



## genee_rave (May 9, 2008)

I've enjoyed going past these billboards this week


----------



## genee_rave (May 9, 2008)

oh and here they are together. (it's bath road which leads up from temple meads)


----------



## djbombscare (May 11, 2008)

Ah the mans at it again. 

He's a bit famous for it and was interviewed a short will ago in the Evening scrote. 

I sort of got the feeling from the interview he was inadvertantly doing early banksy style stuff  that was anti establishment take the piss way.

I used to PMSLOL driving past the I am spartacus ones a while back.


----------



## Kevicious (May 11, 2008)

I went straight out and bought a flight to Paris


----------



## Sunspots (May 11, 2008)

I appreciate it provides a source for the quote, but I think it'd work much better without the final _'Paris May 1968'_ panel.  

It'd make it less of a nostalgic reference, more of a current message.


----------



## genee_rave (May 12, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> I appreciate it provides a source for the quote, but I think it'd work much better without the final _'Paris May 1968'_ panel.
> 
> It'd make it less of a nostalgic reference, more of a current message.



yeah i know what you mean about that.

it has continued onto two more billboards now. one says 'the revolution will not be televized' and i can't remember the other! will have a look on me way home...


----------



## hermitical (May 12, 2008)

> and i can't remember the other!


prints available... £500


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2008)

genee_rave said:


> it has continued onto two more billboards now. one says 'the revolution will not be televized'



I do like to see street art that asks questions of the passer-by, and I agree with the content of these, and I think they're still completely relevant, _but..._ I can't help thinking it'd be nice to read some inspired _new/original_ slogans in the same vein. 

Sadly though, my mind is currently unable to suggest anything remotely suitable, due to it being full of trivial nonsense.


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2008)

hermitical said:


> prints available... £500


----------



## hermitical (May 12, 2008)

yeah....
ebay beckons


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2008)

hermitical said:


> yeah....
> ebay beckons



I dunno though: I reckon the postage costs on those billboards could prove a bit prohibitive...


----------



## genee_rave (May 13, 2008)

oh and the last one says "Borders = Repression"

there's one more not done...


----------



## hermitical (May 14, 2008)

I know they're a big chain but I don't think Borders are that nasty a bookshop


----------



## JTG (May 14, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> I appreciate it provides a source for the quote, but I think it'd work much better without the final _'Paris May 1968'_ panel.
> 
> It'd make it less of a nostalgic reference, more of a current message.



I agree.

Too much wanking over past revolutions, not enough participation in current ones


----------



## genee_rave (May 15, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> I dunno though: I reckon the postage costs on those billboards could prove a bit prohibitive...



yeah! i bet if i list it someone will bid though. i'll just make sure i state 'no postage - collection only'!


----------



## A. Spies (May 16, 2008)

I saw those this morning really early on and stood there grinning for a moment with all the people looking miserable streaming past in suits. There seems like a lot of subvertising goes on in bristol. Love this city for stuff like that.


----------



## breasticles (May 17, 2008)

those billboards have been free for ages now- nearly two weeks. seems a bit odd. 

next billboard i'd like to see fucked with- the one at the end of st nick's market slap bang in front of the church. it makes me cross every time i see it, so inappropiately sighted. not because it's a church, but because it's a nice old building, and the view is ruined by this cocking great billboard. i call on the billboard menace to go and FUCK IT UP!


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2008)

A. Spies said:


> I saw those this morning really early on and stood there grinning for a moment with all the people looking miserable streaming past in suits. There seems like a lot of subvertising goes on in bristol. Love this city for stuff like that.



Oh no, not suits.

Fucking straights.


----------



## genee_rave (May 31, 2008)

they've changed again! one says 'We are all asylum seekers' and the other something about Garbage and Blair / Brown. the other day one had changed by the time i went home from work so must have been done in daylight...


----------

